# Bathroom GFI for exhaust fan



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Why does the fan need GFCI protection?

Combo switch/GFCI.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

This is not an NEC requirement my sugestion would be a GFI breaker.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Some manufactures require gfi protection.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I have never seen a bath fan that required gfci protection unless it is install over a shower or tub.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I have never seen a bath fan that required gfci protection unless it is install over a shower or tub.



I assumed he was putting it over a shower since he said he had to gfi it. Thats is why I said some manufactures require it. I was not implying they required if not installed over a shower or tub.


----------



## danickstr (Mar 21, 2010)

find the home run, tap it and put a gfi receptacle somewhere in another room. Drives em nuts.

Is the fan less than 8' from the top of tub and directly over the bath/shower? Washington code has eliminated the height issue so even a 20' high ceiling has to follow the restrictive ceiling codes, but not sure that would affect the manufacturers requirement.

edit; If it has no light in it, I guess one could argue that it isn't subject to 410.4 D but not sure about that.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

danickstr said:


> find the home run, tap it and put a gfi receptacle somewhere in another room. Drives em nuts.
> 
> Is the fan less than 8' from the top of tub and directly over the bath/shower? Washington code has eliminated the height issue so even a 20' high ceiling has to follow the restrictive ceiling codes, but not sure that would affect the manufacturers requirement.
> 
> edit; If it has no light in it, I guess one could argue that it isn't subject to 410.4 D but not sure about that.



110 states you have to follow the manufactures instructions.


----------



## Gamit (Dec 30, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> 110 states you have to follow the manufactures instructions.


There is only one circuit feeding the bathroom and the fan is probably around 5 feet from shower. Three people told me recently that the inspector is going to ask for it on final.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Gamit said:


> There is only one circuit feeding the bathroom and the fan is probably around 5 feet from shower. Three people told me recently that the inspector is going to ask for it on final.


Like dennis pointed out I have never seen one that required it anywhere but over the shower or tub areas. Read the instructions that came with it. The NEC does not require it. Maybe a local amendment?


----------



## sparky250 (Aug 28, 2012)

Does anyone know if a faceless GFCI can be used to protect switches that are too close to the shower? I have a 3 gang box thats less than 500mm to the shower. I want to use a faceless/deadfront GFCI to protect the switches, then use a 2 in 1 switch and a another switch to fill up the remaining two spaces.


----------



## brichter (Oct 26, 2009)

sparky250 said:


> Does anyone know if a faceless GFCI can be used to protect switches that are too close to the shower? I have a 3 gang box thats less than 500mm to the shower. I want to use a faceless/deadfront GFCI to protect the switches, then use a 2 in 1 switch and a another switch to fill up the remaining two spaces.


Yes they do. They also make a combo GFCI with a switch.


----------



## ecelectric (Mar 27, 2009)

If it's in mass when the GFCI trips it can't kill all the lights ,


----------



## ecelectric (Mar 27, 2009)

Sorry just saw your in Nj, I just did a bath and the inspector made me gfi the shower light so I cut in a dead front below the switches and and fed through the gfi and fed just that switch leg from the GFCI . He still wrong though .


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

ecelectric said:


> If it's in mass when the GFCI trips it can't kill all the lights ,


It can kill some of the lights just not all.

So if you GFCI a heat fan light combo that is fine as long as there are other lights that stay on.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

sparky250 said:


> Does anyone know if a faceless GFCI can be used to protect switches that are too close to the shower? I have a 3 gang box thats less than 500mm to the shower. I want to use a faceless/deadfront GFCI to protect the switches, then use a 2 in 1 switch and a another switch to fill up the remaining two spaces.


In the US, there is no distance that is "too close to the shower".
Either it's in the shower or it's not....1 guess which is a violation :laughing:


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Celtic said:


> In the US, there is no distance that is "too close to the shower".
> Either it's in the shower or it's not....1 guess which is a violation :laughing:


Local codes require that any switches I install in a bath, cannot be accessed while standing in the tub or shower area. BUT, I can install a GFCI protected receptacle within reach of the tub or shower area.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

aftershockews said:


> Local codes require that any switches I install in a bath, cannot be accessed while standing in the tub or shower area. BUT, I can install a GFCI protected receptacle within reach of the tub or shower area.


You should move to Canada.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

eventually itll probly come down to where we have to install an afci on our zippers in case of to much static!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

An exhaust fan in the shower is a poor design in my opinion and must be installed per 110.3(B). Some exhaust fans require the GFCI protection. A recessed light in a shower is not required to have GFCI protection.


----------

